# macro shot (warning: no 56k)



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)




----------



## Billd104 (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice Jon!! That shot is so clear I can almost smell it!!


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

:yikes:

It poked me in the eye :thumbup:


----------



## mvallido (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. It will be on my desktop.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Holy resize batman.

It looks tack sharp, but could we get a version that fits on a normal monitor?

Alex


----------



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

Wow!

So that's what you can do with a macro lens!:yikes:

That's beautiful!

I need to stop cruising through here. I haven't brought a 24-70 2.8 to replace my 17-85 EFC IS lens.:bawling:


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Nice! What lens?


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

BahnBaum said:


> Holy resize batman.
> 
> It looks tack sharp, but could we get a version that fits on a normal monitor?
> 
> Alex


I don't think even if I hooked my computer up to my 73" tv this would freakin' fit!!! :yikes:

It sure is a beautiful picture though! You are making it very hard to resist going out and buying a macro lens now Jon! I might have to stop coming by this part of the forum as I can see it is too enticing to just sit by and see all these great shots without being able to produce my own....of course being able to take my own would also involve me having time away from work and getting out to actually take some pictures!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

jcatral14 said:


> Nice! What lens?


Actually, I shot that with the 24-70 f/2.8 (not a true macro lens).

Sorry for the large size, but I didn't want to futz with it in photoshop; whenever I do that I end up making too many tweaks...  You also lose perspective when you shrink it down too much for the web.

My camera offers 4 different jpeg size options; this is the 2nd to smallest (M2), right out of the cam.


----------

